
We knew we wanted a logo that reflected Big Dogs - big, yet also dogs.  - sscalia
http://leyawn.tumblr.com/post/60381120615/geeking-out-on-the-logo
======
biot
This is a wonderful example of how _not_ to do parody. The writing is
essentially what a child might come up with. Here's a guideline for future
writers who wish to replicate such an inane blog post:

    
    
      1. Take every element from the post you are parodying and go
         full retard.
      2. Don't bother including any subtlety; just be crass.
      3. Don't tie the points together into any sort of cohesive
         statement based on an overall theme.
      4. Whatever you do, do not structure your parody in such a way
         that demonstrates insight into the topic of discussion.
    

That last point is the really important thing if you want the weakest parody
you can imagine. Just substitute each sentence with a dumbass version. Unleash
your inner bully and taunt others by parroting back exactly what they say,
only dumb down and twist the words to sound as stupid as possible. Under no
circumstances should there be a "read between the lines" subtext.

~~~
mhartl
The OP took the elements of the original announcement—the pretentiousness, the
naïve pomposity, the buddy-buddy informality—and turned them up to eleven. The
result is an effective send-up of a post that richly deserved to be mocked.

~~~
biot

      > The OP took the elements of the original announcement—the
      > pretentiousness, the naïve pomposity, the buddy-buddy 
      > informality—and turned them up to eleven.
    

That's an interesting choice of words you used. How can something be both
pretentious and buddy-buddy informal?

Pretentious: "Attempting to impress by affecting greater importance, talent,
culture, etc., than is actually possessed."

Greater important and talent than possessed? Meyer conveys an informal team of
three people and an intern. She also admits to just having enough knowledge of
Adobe Illustrator to be dangerous. You even admit that it's buddy-buddy and
informal, which _downplays_ the importance. What if you got the impression
that the design session was buddy-buddy because that's what it authentically
was? Should she have lied and said that it was a rigorous exercise that was
formally structured as a meeting of non-equals rather than a collaboration of
colleagues?

Pompous: "Exaggeratedly or ostentatiously dignified or self-important."

Perhaps I'm not seeing the "naïve pomposity" in the post. Selecting what to
convey in a logo is by definition subjective. The same applies for conveying
what kind of food or clothing you like. I submit that any sufficiently
detailed description of the rationale behind your food and clothing choices
could be similarly mocked, unless you disregard taste by eating the cheapest
food possible, or disregard color and style by wearing the cheapest clothing
possible.

------
anonymous
As obvious of a joke as it is, the logo is pretty good. It completely
correctly conveys the BIG and the DOGS. The only thing it needs is a discrete
subtitle, like BIG DOGS care centre, or BIG DOGS rescue squad, maybe BIG DOGS
lawnmowers, BIG DOGS truck mechanics, BIG DOGS earthmoving equipment, BIG DOGS
baby sitting, BIG DOGS tea and coffee shop with the option of also purchasing
one of our many tasty fresh-baked goods. I'm not actually joking, I'd like a
tea shop named BIG DOGS run by a few large buff people. One that also sells
baked goods.

~~~
michael_michael
It's an actual logo from a sportswear brand that was popular in the US in the
90s. [http://www.bigdogs.com/](http://www.bigdogs.com/)

------
dylangs1030
"Then Max started saying some shit about something called 'serifs'. Yeah ok,
like that’s a real word."

This is a perfect parody. I have nothing against Yahoo or Mayer, but man was
that blog post snobby.

I mean, seriously, _who cares?_ The whole "Let's post a blog post about the
creative process of a fucking logo" is kind of ridiculous. Especially with the
(admittedly impressive) video that used all kinds of graphics and cool music.

------
snowwrestler
It's easy to mock the Yahoo logo redesign process because Yahoo is being very
open and transparent about it.

Are we so sure that everyone else's design process is so much better? Or are
we just assuming that, because we don't actually know how they came to be.

If we want companies to be more friendly and open, maybe we shouldn't
mercilessly mock the ones that try.

------
csense
This is probably the kind of startup whose founder would say,

I AM A BUSINESS GROWN-UP WHO MAKES BUSINESS PROFITS [1]

[1] [http://xkcd.com/1032/](http://xkcd.com/1032/)

------
jmduke
This was pretty funny, but I didn't really see it as a criticism of the Yahoo!
logo (besides the fact that you can overanalyze anything to death.)

More entertaining than the not-so-great-but-who-cares Yahoo! logo: how _upset_
so many people are about it.

------
atwebb
Thanks, it's been a long day, I needed that.

------
umsm
Just a warning: some of the other posts are NSFW...

------
jgroszko
Seriously, what is a serif? Sounds like designer voodoo speak for 'pay me more
money'!

~~~
muddylemon
When designers make a new font, there are often rough edges and little nubs
where the letter was attached to the type sheet. If you pay extra, the
designer will file down the edges until the letters are mostly smooth. You may
have heard of these finished letters called "Sanded Serifs."

~~~
terabytest
Oh crap, that must be what the File menu is all about!

------
fallinghawks
He had no right to fire the employee who said they can't spell. The brand is
Big Dogs --plural-- and there's only one dog. So there.

------
alexyoung
I like big dogs and I cannot lie.

